# Universal Kits Spring Specials & Finaderm Contest!!



## mr.universe (Apr 4, 2005)

Universal Kits brings to you our Spring Savings Sale, and FINADERM Contest!! 

Below you'll find a list of all of our current products and some special deals on some of our hottest products, not to mention the FINADERM Contest.  Thanks for all your support and feel free to email us if any questions.

	The FINADERM Contest entails offering a full year's supply of Finaderm [a $465 value] to the bodybuilder who makes the best gains using Finaderm from now until June 1. All they would have to do is supply a before and after picture holding up a newspaper to verify the date.

P-GH, the fastest growing product in growth hormone production is an effective blend of amino acid growth hormone peptide bonds proven to dramatically increase growth hormone production in the pituitary gland.  This product will not only increase lean muscle mass and decrease body fat, it will also provide you with that extra step so you can get the absolute most out of your workout.  Order now to take advantage of our spring savings, we have slashed 30% off of our kit prices!

1 month P-GH kit was: $60   - and is now $42!!
2 month P-GH kit was: $110 - and is now $77!!
3 month P-GH kit was: $160 - and is now $112!!
4 month P-GH kit was: $210 - and is now $147!!
5 month P-GH kit was: $260 - and is now $182!!
6 month P-GH kit was: $310 - and is now $217!!

F-Kit savings:
Right now purchase a 2G or 4G F-Kit and get the second for only $10!!

S-Kit savings:
100mL S-Kit was: $60   - and is now $50!!
200mL S-Kit was: $100 - and is now $80!!

Powder Kit savings:
100mL Powder kit was: $40 - and is now $30!!
200mL Powder kit was: $80 - and is now $60!!

Peg Suspension Kits also available for a low price:
1gm Kit - $30!!
5gm Kit - $60!!

Supplements:

R-ALA: 120 CAPSULES/250mg Per Capsule  $30 
          Pure (R+)Lipoic Acid
          R-ALA (R-Alpha Lipoic Acid) is up to 33X stronger then normal ALA                                    

R-ALA has multifunctional benefits such as:

Liver cell regeneration
Liver Detoxification
Powerfull antioxidant
Increased insulin sensitivity
Less fat accumulation
Increased Amino uptake
Protects Nervous System
Reduces cholesterol

ANABOLIC-MATRIX Rx™: $35

Increases Natural Levels of Testosterone
Increases Strength and Stamina
Alleviates Tired, Weak Feelings on the "Off Cycle" of a Prohormone
Stimulates Sexual Drive and Performance
Improves Reproductive Function, Libido, and Ovulation
Prevents Testosterone from being Converted to Estrogen & DHT
Promotes Healthy Estrogen Metabolism
Lowers Estrogen Levels
Supports General Health and Vitality
Supports Healthy Energy Levels

MAXIMUM PUMP™: $45

Increases Muscle Pumps
Improves Strength & Performance
Increases Lean Muscle Mass
Increases Protein Synthesis
Increases Vascularity
Increases Stamina & Energy
Reduces Lactic Acid Build Up
Speeds Up Muscle Recovery

Genna Tropin PM: $35
      120 Capsules/500mg 
      unique proprietary blend

Genna Tropin PM ingrediants:
L-dopa:  a building block for the neurotransmitters norepinephrine and       epinephrine which increase the output of GH
Valerian Root:  a natural occurring sedative
Kava kava:   a calming tonic with mild analgesic qualities
Icariin:  Also known as horny goat weed is another powerful herb in this formulation that promotes the feeling of well being and has been used as a sexual mood enhancer, reflecting its direct influence on seratonin and dopamine
20-Hydroxyecdysone:  a powerful adaptogen,  shown in clinical trials to help maintain neurotransmitter production, endurance, and starve off depression

Brick: $35
90 tabs/1000 mcg 17a-methyl-17beta-hydroxyestra-4,9(10)dien-3-one
Not only does its chemical composition provide for much better gains in muscle size and shape, it also produces much lower incidences of negative side effects

Parabol: $45
60 Tabs/1-2 MONTH CYCLE JUST 1 TAB  1-3 times daily 

PARABOL  IS AS CLOSE  MOLECULARLY TO  ANABOLIC STEROIDS THAT WE HAVE SEEN IN A LEGAL PRODUCT, WITHOUT BEING ABLE TO AROMATIZE (ESTROGEN CONVERSION).  CONTAINS ATP,SITOSTEROLS 
PLUS MORE   

Dekka: $55
1 daily/ 45day supply
Many report lean mass, no bloating, good strength gains as well as felling of improvement of their joints, while still considered one of the safest anabolic compounds

Equipoison: $75
1-2 MONTH CYCLE   2 Tabs  1-2 times daily/ 90tabs
Pepsin is the first in a series  of a variety of proteases and peptidases the small fragments--amino acids and dipeptides--are then absorbed by cells for use as metabolic fuel or construction of new proteins

Dianobol: $45
2-3 TABS TABS WITH/WITHOUT FOOD ANYTIME USED WHEN TRAINING FOR MASS/BULK AND STRENGTH    
200 mg DOSE 100 TABS 30-50 DAY SUPPLY

Finaplex: $75
1 bottle/ 45 tabs
used during lean mass hardening and strength phase

Zebutol: $40
BETA-ECDYSTERONE COMPOUND  25-30  MGS PER ML 30 ML    
1-2 ML DAILY 15-30 DAY SUPPLY
Beta-Ecdysterone acts to stimulate protein synthesis by increasing the activity of the polyribosomes (peptides) and their synthesis of proteins

Flax Seed Oil: $20
100 CAPSULES/1000mg Per Capsule
 450 OMEGA 3
For every 100 grams of flax seeds, you get about 25-30 grams of protein. Flax seed is one of the best sources for the essential fatty acid alpha linolenic acid

Vitamin B Complex: $10
1,B2,B6,B12 B1...... 12.5mg
 B2...... 2.0mg
 B6...... 5.0mg
 B12...... 5.0mcg100ML USP grade

Micronized Creatine Monohydrate: $15 - 300gm
Muscle Volumizing: The first involves the movement of fluids from the blood stream into skeletal muscle, causing our muscles to swell. This process has been termed volumizing in the scientific literature. This phase of muscle growth can account for as much as 1-2 kilograms of additional body mass within the first few weeks of supplementation. 
 Protein Synthesis: The second form of muscle growth involves creatine's ability to increase exercise capacity. Since creatine allows us to exercise more intensely, it should then be possible to develop muscle mass more rapidly

Creatine Monohydrate powder : $20 - 1KG
Scientific studies have proven that supplementing your diet with Creatine Monohydrate can lead to increases in muscle size, strength, and over al l performance. Creatine helps by increasing the body's ability to produce ATP, the body's most abundantly used energy source. It is converted by the body into ATP and stored in the mitochondria of the muscle cells. Consistent use of Creatine Monohydrate can lead to increased intercellular levels of ATP and increased cell hydration. This can enhance performance and lean muscle gains

L-Glutamine: $10 - 100gms
3000mg per teaspoon!!!

CAFFEINE:  $10
50 Tabs / 175mg each
To a nerve cell, caffeine looks like adenosine. However, it doesn't slow down the cell's activity like adenosine would. Instead of slowing down because of the adenosine level, the cells speed up. now you have increased neuron firing in the brain. The pituitary gland sees all of the activity and thinks some sort of emergency must be occurring, so it releases hormones that tell the adrenal glands to produce adrenaline (epinephrine)

ThyroGlanucol: $35
90 tablets In each tablet, you get: 
90 mg* Pure Thyroid Tissue
It's very simple, ThyroGlanucol is the most potent non-prescription thyroid prohormone analogue available 

CHRYSIN: $20 - 50 Caps
A natural alternative to Clomid

MILK THISTLE: $17 - 50 Caps 
Helps maintain proper liver values.

ANORTHARONE: $55
45 / 300mg Tabs, 15-45 days
Works great for strength gains and getting ripped while dieting

MEP: $65100 / 10mg tabs, 30-50 day supply
Growth factors- TGF, NT3, Prostaglandins. Most IGF, EGF, growth factors, or growth hormones are not bioavailable orally. This form is, and is extremely effective. It contains constiuents of TGF which regulates IGF which will act as a "shotgunZ" like effect to potentiate the hormones in the blood

DICYCLOFENIL: $60
100 / 200mg tabs, 25-50 day supply 
Dicyclofenil also known as "Russian Anavar" is a powerful anti-estrogen compound that boosts testosterone levels. It works as an anti-estrogen, in that it is a weak estrogen that binds to estrogen receptors thus keeping harsher estrogens from doing as much damage to the body during a cycle

DCP: $35
50 / 300mg tabs, 25-50 day supply
Bisobalene and Alpha-Bisabolol. Use this product before bedtime. It will make a physique extremelely hard


CB: $45
90 / 200mg tabs
This product is to be used during cutting and hardening phases without sacrificing muscle. It can be stacked with ephedrine or replace of ephedrine

SYNVOL: $60
100ml vial
Collegen based posing oil. Synvol was introduced almost 10 years ago and when used properly it can make the muscles appear much fuller and natural than past formulations

ADRENALIN X: $25
55 mg.* Caffeine USP
25 mg.* Evodiamine
10 mg.* Vinpocetine
400 mg.* Guarana
100 mg.* B3 Niacinmide
100 mg.* Betaine
Each bottle of powerful Adrenalin X contains 90 capsules of the most effective Pre-Workout Stimulant available

XuLEAN: $30
Muscle Hardening & Nutrition Partitioning Agent
XuLean contains a naturally occurring methyl-inositol, which increases the uptake of glucose by muscle cells for extra energy

Stoppers & Seals & other accessories:

Stoppers & seals:

20mm 
 Rubber stoppers w/ center tear seals (20)

20mm 
 Rubber stoppers w/ button top seals (20)

20mm Hand Operated Aluminum Seal Crimper

20mm Hand Operated Button Seal Crimper

Syringe Filters - Millex-GP 0.22 µm Polyethersulfone 33 mm Radio-sterilized Millex® Filter Units with express® PES Membrane The lowest protein-binding syringe filter

Oils:
-Cottonseed
-Grape seed
-Peanut
-Sesame seed
All Oils USP Grade 

Vials:
*a variety of non-crimped and pre-crimped vials available in 4 sizes:
-10ml
-20ml
-50ml
-100ml

Dissolving and Suspension Agents:
-Dissolving 
BA and BB available 

-Suspension
Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Isopropyl Myristate, PEG 400, PEG 200

-Estrogen Solubilizer
5ml - $40

-DMSO (DIMETHYL SULFOXIDE)
99% PURITY 90% BY VOLUME
 3fl. OZ.  ROLL-ON

-Bacteriostatic Water - 30ml

Research Chemicals:

-Liquid Clo 
Clomiphene Citrate
 50mg/ml

-Liquid Dex 
Anastrozole Citrate
 1mg/ml

-Liquid Fem 
Letrozole Citrate
 2.5mg/ml

-Liquid Nolva 
Tamoxifin Citrate
 30mg/ml

-Liquid Cia
Tadalifil Citrate
 30mg/ml

-Liquid V
Sildenifil Citrate
50mg/ml

-Liquid Pro
Finasteride 
5mg/ml

Finaderm:

The epidermis [outer layer of skin] is the transdermal drug's first and foremost barrier, offering a miniscule portion of surface area as open pores.

To effectively bypass and administer a significant dosage directly to the bloodstream, Finaderm takes advantage of the skin's moisture evolving properties. The penetration enhancing formulation temporarily prevents sweat from wicking away, adding moisture to the normally dry epidermis. This sets up a perfect atmosphere for diffusion through intracellular pathways.

Finaderm also provides an antibiotic/antiseptic to combat airborne pathogens which many other transdermals allow to pass unchecked into the bloodstream.
Finaderm creates a moisture barrier, allowing sweat to become the osmotic diffuser. This transdermal system offers a bioavailability of up to 80% where the supplement's molecular weight is less than 400.

UK WHEY PROTEIN:

	• 	 Stirs instantly
	• 	 Undenatured
	• 	 Micro/Ultra filtration
•     Low temperature process

2 kinds available!
-Concentrate / Isolate blend
-Isolate 

Flavors: Chocolate, Strawberry, Unflavored (Virtually Tasteless) and Vanilla.

Capsule Machine and empty capsules:

Fill your own capsules so you can: 
	• 	Custom mix ingredients
	• 	 use quality and fresh raw ingredients
	• 	 save up to 75%
	• 	 avoid use of binders or excipients

-Available in 2 sizes:
-“0”
-“00”

Cosmetics:

Universal Kits Fast Tan:
-Fast acting, sunless tanner. Will not dye skin. Will give you a dark, natural tan. Made with Dihydroxyacetone.

Universal Kits Hair Away:
-No more shaving!!

Other Products:
-a variety of:

E-Books and Fight DVD’s for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## mr.universe (Apr 20, 2005)

Sale ends June 19th.....


----------

